# neue Koxx Rahmen: caisso, vinco, Kenny, Benito - replica



## ChrisKing (7. April 2004)

1690g, 1065mm Radstand, 390mm Kettenstreben, 650 euro














Vinco: 1,8kg, 1115 mm Radstand, 385mm Kettenstreben, 899 euro













Kenny: 1,8kg, 1080mm Radstand, 380mm Kettenstreben, 750 euro





XTP 20" Benito Ros: 1590g, 1000 oder 1030mm Radstand, 362mm Kettenstreben, 799 euro


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. April 2004)

sehr lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanxs (7. April 2004)

Also den Caisso find ich ja mal sehr schön und das XTP-Mod ist auch ganz nice.
Hoffentlich gibt es bald noch ein paar bessere-detailreichere Fotos!

So denn!


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2004)

Hanxs schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich gibt es bald noch ein paar bessere-detailreichere Fotos!




ja.. des hoff ich auch!


----------



## tobsen (7. April 2004)

bei den preisen werden die rahmen ja reissenden absatz finden...


----------



## konrad (7. April 2004)

die rahmen sehen echt sehr geil aus-mal was anderes als die sonst so monotone koxx-palette.
ich finds aber schwachsinn,das sich jetzt jeder pro sein pro-replica brutzeln lässt...390/385 kettenstreben...1080/1085 radstand...


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2004)

also ich finds geil, wenn ne Firma den Teamfahrern die Möglichkeit gibt eigene Modelle zu designen. Is ja wohl besser wenn man vorgeschrieben bekommt was man fahren muss!!


----------



## tommytrialer (7. April 2004)

genau deshalb fahr ich hoffmann


----------



## aramis (7. April 2004)

So eben verliebt. Das Caisso-Replica wird mein nächster Trialrahmen. 

Von kleinen Leuten, für kleine Leute.


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2004)

naja dann kannste doch auch den levelboss behalten.. gleicher Radstand. Es sei denn des bike hat dann wirklich 1065 Radstand und nich wie des Levelboss 1085 oder so.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. April 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> genau deshalb fahr ich hoffmann


genau so isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (7. April 2004)

der rahmen vom caisso ist schon sehr edel. vom belay seinem sieht man ja nicht gerade viel   , scheint aber von der aufmachung her gleich mit dem von caisso zu sein. ingesamt sehr edle rahmen, leider fehlt halt wieder die disc aufnahme  .


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2004)

mei.. ja so a scheena Mo der Benito


----------



## konrad (7. April 2004)

der benito sieht aus,wie dieser außerirdische waffenverkäufer aus "Men in Black 1",dem agent J die ganze zeit die birne weg pustet


----------



## biketrialer (7. April 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> genau so isses



das is mir klar, ihr zwei osterhasen.................  
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (7. April 2004)

ja am wochenende gehst eiersuchen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. April 2004)

Also den Caisso find ich aber auch ned schlecht aber n sattelloch fürn kleinen sattel würd ich mir trotzdem wünschen   die farbe is auch edel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (7. April 2004)

Und für den Benito hamse wohl das Monty-Cockpit mit der Sprühdose eingefärbt?


----------



## Ray (7. April 2004)

weiss einer wie gross der vinco ist?

der rahmen sieht zwar geil aus aber 1115 mir dann doch ein ein wenig zu krass...


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2004)

vinco is 1,85


----------



## interlock (8. April 2004)

vincos kiste fährt sich bestimmt wie n 20" in groß   schaut aber nicht schlecht aus!!!


----------



## Hanxs (9. April 2004)




----------



## Ray (9. April 2004)

also der vinco rahmen ist dermassen geil....

da muss ich einfach noch ein bisschen wachsen...

dann hol ich ihn mir


----------



## mtb-trialer (9. April 2004)

kenny´s sieht ja wohl sooooo geil aus......in ner anderen farbe


----------



## robs (9. April 2004)

Ich muss sagen, mir gefällt der vinco auch sehr gut. Vorallem den integrierten Brakebooster finde ich mal ne feine Sache.


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. April 2004)

Die Frage ist ob der Integrierte Brakebooster soviel bringt... ich hätte ja gedacht man kann die Sitzstreben dann dünnner im Material ausführen aber dann gibts Probleme beim aufschweißen des Brakeboosters, dehalb kommt man wohl besser wenn man als Sitzstreben Kettenstreben verwendet die halt im Oberen bereich schön dick sind und nach unten schön konifiziert...


Der Caiso gefällt mir viel besser... Farbe ist auch schön so....


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. April 2004)

Genau...

der Integrierte Booster wiegt ja auch was... ich dachte mir das ja damals bei meinem Richi auch so nen Brakebooster aufschweißen und das mehrgewicht an der Wandstärke der Sitzstreben einsparen. Richi meinte dann aber das das schlecht für den Schweißer ist und das es halt am ende des Brakeboosters oben so steif ist und unten dann schlagartig weicher durch die dünnere Wandstärke was dann auch nicht so optimal ist... daher bin ich ja dann davon wieder abgekommen.

Und ich hatte sehrschöne vorallem Optisch ganz schicke Entwürfe gemacht.. bzw. ich habe diese ja immernoch irgendwo rumliegen...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (9. April 2004)

bin bis heut bei meinem xtp immer ohne booster gefahren weils durch des cnc Ding hinten shcon ordentlich steif war, aber ich hab jetz meinen alten Carbonbooster zusätzlich dran und jetz hab ich so nen bombenharten Druckpunkt.. saugeil


----------



## robs (9. April 2004)

Wer hat eigentlich vom Sparen geredet? Ok, man könnte 30 (!) Euro für nen 4Loch-Booster sparen, wenn es ihn denn ersetzen würde, aber ich meinte in erster Linie die Optik.
Rahmen mit Bremse dran ist für mich schöner als Rahmen mit Bremse und Aluminiumbogen-Gedöns dran...    Geschmackssache, also locker bleiben  

Ich fahre übrigens auch mit booster, is doch klar.

Vielleicht kommt ja mal n Rahmen mit designmäßig passendem (einzel-) booster raus


----------



## Reini (11. April 2004)

Der blaue Caisso ist ned schlecht, nur wann kommen die endlich auf die auch Bikes mit V's aufnahmen zubauen 
Das geht mich so an *grml*


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. April 2004)

Marko schrieb:
			
		

> auf die idee kommen die nie, weil hs-33 die handkraft viel besser und direkter auf die felge bringt. Der verschleiss ist sehr sehr klein, wenig spiel und gewackel. Was ist bitte der vorteil von Vs??? Erstmal hs-33 versuchen und dann urteilen.




Jawohl


----------



## Hanxs (11. April 2004)

Außerdem gibt es ja bald den Pure mit Cantis!
Hab ich zumindest irgendwo gelesen!


----------



## Reini (11. April 2004)

Hab ich 
Ich komm mit der Hebelform nicht zurecht, bzw mag sie nicht


----------



## Reini (11. April 2004)

die die ich hatte war nicht so "rund" wie zB die XTR hebeln..


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. April 2004)

Jo das Problem hatte ich damals auch. die Altek sind gut werden aber in der Tat nach ca. 2 Jahren undicht...

Aber die U-Blade sind wohl echt gut. ich fand die CND T-Blade waren auch schon irgendwie runder und angenehmen


----------



## interlock (11. April 2004)

hab damals einfach zu ner feile und etwas schmirgel gegriffen und hab mir die hebel so angepasst das sie für mich passten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (12. April 2004)

also nochmal zu den rahmen.
die sind zusammengeklaut
von jedem hersteller etwas.


----------



## Reini (13. April 2004)

ja
das rad auch
und scheinbar bewährt sich so ein rundes ding...und dann die rohre 

die sind so entwickelt wie sie die fahrer wollten, da is nix zusammengeklaut...


----------



## mtb-trialer (18. April 2004)

hat jemand noch mehr bilder vom neuen xtp?

@chris k.
ich nehme alles zurück wegen ******* aufm hinterrad stehen und so beim xtp LONG!
bin gestern das xtp LONG gefahren und das war sowas von geil!!!!!!!!
auf anhiep suuuper klargekommen.


----------

